# subjekti monikossa + verbi yksikössä



## n8abx9

Olen jo pitkään huomannut, että suomalaiset käyttävät usein verbiä yksikössä monikkosubjektin jälkeen. *En *tarkoita eksistentiaalilauseita, joissa subjekti seuraa verbiä, vaan ihan tavallisia lauseita kuten:

[1] Ihmiset on ...
[2] Kellot soi ... (Ylen uusi koulusaippuooppera)

Se vaikuttaa olevan selkeästi puhekielen ilmiö. Haluaisin ymmärtää, milloin sitä voi tehdä ja milloin ei.


----------



## Armas

Minulle ei äkkiseltään tule mieleen, milloin monikollinen verbi olisi pakollinen puhekielessä.


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos paljon! Jos tulee vielä jotain mieleen, ole hyvä ja laita esimerkki. 

Miltä kuulostaa monikkoverbi? Kuulostaako se vahvasti muodolliselta kieleltä vai muutenkin oudolta?


----------



## Ansku89

n8abx9 said:


> Miltä kuulostaa monikkoverbi? Kuulostaako se vahvasti muodolliselta kieleltä vai muutenkin oudolta?


Arkisessa puheessa se kuulostaa ylettömän huolitellulta ja muodolliselta. Tulee mieleen paperista luettu teksti, hyvin hienosteleva ihminen tai sitten jotenkin erikoinen persoonallisuus.


----------



## n8abx9

.. tai ehkä ulkomaalainen. Kiitos paljon!


----------



## Määränpää

Päinvastainen ilmiö: Kolmannen persoonan imperatiivissa kuulee joskus puhekielessä monikkoa silloinkin kun pitäisi käyttää yksikköä.

"Eiks sun vaimo suutu?" (Won't your wife get angry?)
"Suuttukoot" (Let her get angry, I don't care)


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos kaikille!

Löysing vihdoin tätä aihetta käsittelevän VISK pykälän: 
VISK - § 1274 Lukukongruenssin ala


----------

